# bgriggs



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Does anyone know what happen to 
bgriggs ? sent him a message two weeks ago haven't heard form him.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Larry I will stand corrected but I thought I saw a post where someone was saying that he is working on a video series. Something like that from memory. I haven't gone back but I think it came up in the discussions regarding forum contributors.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I sent him one too about the same time and I haven't heard from him either.


----------

